# Dark Angels Pre-Order Rumor



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit212 (*SOURCE*):



> * January White Dwarf Will Feature Dark Angels *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry anyone who thought it was going to be a DA Christmas, but it's not looking good.

Of course this flies in the face of other rumors putting Daemons next, but we'll see soon enough.

EDIT:

Looks like those rumors about the Daemons were the result of people misquoting things:

Hastings just confirmed DA for January (pre-orders starting in Dec) (SOURCE):



> Don't know quite why I'm getting misquoted across the interwebz I've been saying for MONTHS (not cryptically either) that DA would be up for preorder in Dec and Daemons release in Feb???? Must not be straightforward enough for some!
> 
> That release order I posted still stands BTW


So it looks like this gained some credit.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Awww. But yay :yahoo:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Hastings just confirmed DA for January (pre-orders starting in Dec) (SOURCE):



> Don't know quite why I'm getting misquoted across the interwebz I've been saying for MONTHS (not cryptically either) that DA would be up for preorder in Dec and Daemons release in Feb???? Must not be straightforward enough for some!
> 
> That release order I posted still stands BTW


So it looks like this gained some credit.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I really would like an updated book... Now I know how the Dark Eldar felt.


----------



## Brother Belphor (Jul 26, 2012)

Gimme Gimme , more DA to join my expanding army :victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Brother Belphor said:


> Gimme Gimme Gimme, more DA to join my expanding army ,Won't somebody help me chase the shadows away
> Gimme gimme gimme a man after midnight
> Take me through the darkness to the break of the day


fixed that for you


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> fixed that for you


Thanks Bits, wont get that tune out my head all day now. Rep'd.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nevynxxx said:


> Thanks Bits, wont get that tune out my head all day now. Rep'd.


your welcome, just dont get caught singing it at your desk if your male, unless your gay,then its fine, unless your in a relationship, you dont want to be labelled as easy, unless you are easy and you are looking for a man, then i say knock yourself out, but dont actually knock yourself out, that would be stupid, unless thats how you intend to snare a man, then go right ahead.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Bits listens to ABBA ! (snigger)


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> your welcome, just dont get caught singing it at your desk if your male, unless your gay,then its fine, unless your in a relationship, you dont want to be labelled as easy, unless you are easy and you are looking for a man, then i say knock yourself out, but dont actually knock yourself out, that would be stupid, unless thats how you intend to snare a man, then go right ahead.


What if I'm omnisexual but happen to be in a long term, monogamous, hetero-relationship? (I have a ring and everything!).

Ah well, they were playing Tom Jones and "It's not unusual" yesterday, so humming that shouldn't get me into trouble.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Bits listens to ABBA ! (snigger)


sure do, its a little known fact but supertrooper was written about me and my campaign against the Donkey league of evil


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nevynxxx said:


> Ah well, they were playing Tom Jones and "It's not unusual" yesterday, so humming that shouldn't get me into trouble.


you should look for tom's young new Mexican puppeteer on youtube and see what he gets up to with his wood


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

nevynxxx said:


> What if I'm omnisexual but happen to be in a long term, monogamous, hetero-relationship? (I have a ring and everything!).
> 
> Ah well, they were playing Tom Jones and "It's not unusual" yesterday, so humming that shouldn't get me into trouble.


You said 'ring'..... :laugh:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't understand why they are updating demons again if they sort of updated them in the summer? Don't get me wrong I really want a new full codex but I just find it odd why they would waste an update like that (as in the WD one). But I would love to see what the new DA are going to look like


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

falcoso said:


> Don't understand why they are updating demons again if they sort of updated them in the summer? Don't get me wrong I really want a new full codex but I just find it odd why they would waste an update like that (as in the WD one). But I would love to see what the new DA are going to look like


Mini-dex update to drum up interest, get sales going (basically prime the customer base and prove there is money there) and then a full release to follow-up and rake in that cash that people have been saving to spend like crazy.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Faeit has had a string of Dark Angels rumors already, and they look fairly interesting. Deathwing gets alot of love, and both DW termies and RW bikes get to start seeing alot more plasma. I'm really interested in the rumors about the Ravenclaw fighter, which may be a flier and maybe a heavy speeder.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Xabre said:


> Deathwing gets alot of love, and both DW termies and RW bikes get to start seeing alot more plasma.


Isn't that obvious from the composition of DV? Of the three bikes, two of them have plasma, and they are plastics, just ripe for becoming a stand along boxed set a la cultists.....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be honest im hoping they dont do anything silly like release deathwing or ravenwing kits, im hoping they go and do something original, both those sections are very well covered for models, i would be nice to see something totally new unit wise, i also hope they get there act together and use this chance to recut the razorback and predator sprues to include the other missing options and also sort out the standard dreadnought or at least pump out a Dark angel dread with the other weapon options.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I think the bike release it pretty much inevitable. They have the molds, they are the right qty for a boxed set, it's simples.

Hopefully that means they have time to do more stuff *as well* though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nevynxxx said:


> I think the bike release it pretty much inevitable. They have the molds, they are the right qty for a boxed set, it's simples.
> 
> Hopefully that means they have time to do more stuff *as well* though.


same was said about the ork deff kopters, but here we are, besides they already have a ravenwing sprue and bikes, no need to cut more


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> same was said about the ork deff kopters, but here we are, besides they already have a ravenwing sprue and bikes, no need to cut more


True. I should probably put more weight in to what they've done in the past than what seems like a no brainer from a business perspective....


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

nevynxxx said:


> Isn't that obvious from the composition of DV? Of the three bikes, two of them have plasma, and they are plastics, just ripe for becoming a stand along boxed set a la cultists.....


You misunderstand what I meant there. I've heard that Attack Bikes for RW will start getting TL Plasma Gun options, which I don't believe was in the DV box, and Terminators will also be getting Plasma options.

I never bought any of the DV boxes, so I don't know how complicated or not the Ravenwing bikes were; usually the started models are easier to build and less components, so they don't work well outside a starter box. Cultists are simple models, I think, so probably not a bit deal.

On the other hand, I've also heard that the old Ravenwing style of attack squad is also down the tubes, so that box won't be a viable purchase anymore.

B&K: From the rumors I've read, they will have access to the Mortis dread in the codex, as well as Plasma options for their Predator, Attack Bikes, Dreadnought arms, and Terminators. In addition, there was a rumor about a 'landspeeder with raven wings' that will have missile launcher, plasma cannon, and some sort of skyfire AA guns. I think that will cover your desire for a brand new kit.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Xabre said:


> You misunderstand what I meant there. I've heard that Attack Bikes for RW will start getting TL Plasma Gun options, which I don't believe was in the DV box, and Terminators will also be getting Plasma options.
> 
> I never bought any of the DV boxes, so I don't know how complicated or not the Ravenwing bikes were; usually the started models are easier to build and less components, so they don't work well outside a starter box. Cultists are simple models, I think, so probably not a bit deal.


Ahhh, that would be a feasible change to the DV bikes. The front guns are separate parts to the main body, so they could put different ones on a sprue if they re-jigged it. Or include a sprue of just gun options.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A Plasma Cannon Terminator? I've only been praying for that since the 90s.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm really hoping for a DA list of expected releases to go up in the next month or so that may see a release along side the codex.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Orochi said:


> A Plasma Cannon Terminator? I've only been praying for that since the 90s.


Give it jump packs and we have a deal.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More from Faeit 212:



> *Dark Angels with "Plasma Rounds" *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Seems like "plasma ammo" could be akin to Psybolt Ammo from the Grey Knights. A flat cost that applies to all weapons of a certain type, possibly an AP bonus instead of Strength. Would be interesting if this became a trend for different armies.

The "upgrades" sound like Veteran Skills from the Black Templars codex. Speaking of... what happened to the rumor that the BT codex was soon to be released? Last I heard they had models and a new codex already written.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More from Faeit212 (*SOURCE*).



> * Deathwing and Ravenwing Box Options *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Some more DA rumors, this time reposting from BoLS (Who got it from Warseer) (*SOURCE*)



> *First up Dark Angels*
> 
> _via Stickmonkey_
> 
> ...


As usual for BoLS they didn't link to the actual post itself. At least they credited the original poster for a change.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dark Angels Power Armour box? Hmm... I wonder if this will be in the form of a Combat or Tactical squad. 
Mystery large vehicle? I wonder if it will be a flier -OR- a Deathwing exclusive transport.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mystery large vehicle? land raider with plasma? flyer with plasma? anti flyer tank with plasma?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'd think Landraider with Plasma personally.

Either way it's nice to start getting some rumors with some details to work from.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

A Plasma sponson Landraider would be rather nice, not to mention very cool. However, I'm wondering if the new codex will have the Stormtalon in it just as I'm curious as to why the Stormraven in the new brb is listed in the back as a Spacemarine vehicle as opposed to having specific entries under GK and BA to specify exclusivity to those armies.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> A Plasma sponson Landraider would be rather nice, not to mention very cool. However, I'm wondering if the new codex will have the Stormtalon in it just as I'm curious as to why the Stormraven in the new brb is listed in the back as a Spacemarine vehicle as opposed to having specific entries under GK and BA to specify exclusivity to those armies.


To cut down on reprinting. Anything that was shared between more than one Marine codex was put there instead of being listed under each codex that gets it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah, and here I was hoping the Raven was being opened up for more than 2 codicies.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Again, the rumors I heard were that Ravenwing were getting their own flier, something of a heavy Speeder with anti-air and plasma options. That might be what the 'large vehicle' might be, though it'd probably be their version of the Stormraven.

As for the Power Armor box, they might be putting together something with the old DA upgrade sprue.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

That would be totally fine in my book, is love to build up some DA to go along with my DV set that gave the icons. I wonder if the DA vet sprue will have some of its bits in a DA power armour box.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ties in with the idea of the bikes being recut to match the DV ones. This is both good and bad for me......:laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More from Natfka via some Italian forums (*SOURCE*):



> * Two New Flyers and Whirlwind Updates *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm... two fliers... interesting if true.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

That Whirlwind variant is clearly the Hyperios (see FW). So either that's bullshit, or they're bringing FW models over to GWS.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The other pictures have been existing images as well though. Interested to see where this "new direction" is heading if it's going to affect all the Chapters opcorn:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> That Whirlwind variant is clearly the Hyperios (see FW). So either that's bullshit, or they're bringing FW models over to GWS.


Wouldn't be the first time. Guard did it in 5th. Heck some of their tanks are still only available by picking them up from FW.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> That Whirlwind variant is clearly the Hyperios (see FW). So either that's bullshit, or they're bringing FW models over to GWS.


I thought the image was just a bit of visual fun, not part of the rumour.



> -WW will get a recut with a third missile rack with *a single big missile (AA skyhammer option?)*


Emphasis mine. Doesn't sound much like that picture looks.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

nevynxxx said:


> I thought the image was just a bit of visual fun, not part of the rumour.


Yeah, Faeit212 likes to put pictures up as article headers, I like reposting them here because they're some good pictures.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

My point wasn't about the image. A Hyperios variant has an AA missile much like the one described here, not just what's displayed in the picture (which I know is a current model).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Good. The sooner this release is out of the way the sooner I can look forward to my pointy eared fun that I have a VERY good feeling will be released by the end of this coming year.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm... an AA tank would be nice.


----------



## Brother Belphor (Jul 26, 2012)

it doesn't matter what they bring onto the battlefield, they are DA and i will enjoy the new stuff anyway
For the sons of the Lion are my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

A recut whirlwind ? cant see it myself and two flyers? unless they are a jet bike and land speeder again i dont see it. To be honest im not really sold on any of the rumours for the DA, Cant see them getting too much in the grand scheme of things, im thinking a tweek of a codex in hard back and a few new plastics at most,certainly no more than three plastic kits and some of the month given over to hobbit.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Not really sold on the rumors either but Chaos got a pair of fliers (technically) and BA had 5 plastic kits. So I could see a kit or two adding in things that should have already been there and maybe something entirely new.

Still not expecting a ton of new toys. As long as there's an actual Deathwing set I might just be happy enough.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

They might use DA's to release some of those other Space Marine kits we've heard about... here's hoping.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> They might use DA's to release some of those other Space Marine kits we've heard about... here's hoping.


This would be cool.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

As long as the DA versions weren't mediocre prototypes. :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Warseer (*Source*):



> Let me start by saying... don't shoot the messanger and use a salt mine's worth of salt on these rumors. You are going to need them to wash it all down.
> 
> This was forwarded to me by a friend who is sometimes "in the know"
> 
> ...


I've got mixed feelings about this one. While it has some nice details, the release date doesn't mesh with the January one that Hastings and Harry have provided.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If any of that is true, I will squeal like a little girl and run around naked for a bit....

You didn't hear me say that. :secret:

Not overly impressed so far with the Heavy Support Deathwing or Ravenwing Command Squad, but everything else sounds almost too good to be true. Thus I will judge it as such until I can thankfully be proven otherwise.

As for the release date, it would make sense for pre-order to be early Jan, as we've seen advanced pre-orders with other releases.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> As for the release date, it would make sense for pre-order to be early Jan, as we've seen advanced pre-orders with other releases.


Current rumor is that Pre-Orders will be the end Dec and release around the 10th of Jan (maybe a little later because of New Years).

This is why the rumor clashes a bit.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

To be honest I don't care much for the actual release date since it pretty much seems accepted they will probably next. My interest lies in the details of the units and stuff now. 
Since DA are the only Codex imperium army I use - though that's because my beloved Iron Hands don't have dex -so just have converted models- and Sisters - not using right now since I rotate which of my armies I use every few months-. Now the bulk of my army is DW which it will remain so I need very little purchase in the form of models to play. But my friend has a Chaos army themed of renegade Marines a few of which are fallen. So I was planning - especially if Asmodai comes back hope he does- to have a redemption themed side army with chaplains and Ezekiel. Which I hoping to have some fun actually playing with but everything seems to focus on the DW and RW aspects, even if it was just abit of fun in the dex like the Death Guard are in the BA dex. 

And I hope that Belial gets a model, I adore my attempted conversion for him but having a real model would be soo good.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From *Faeit212*:



> Dark Angel "Unique" Units
> 
> 
> The latest novel Ravenwing from the Black Library has been a hot topic off and on, since we are very close to seeing a new codex. What we are looking for is a listing of new units that may be in the new Dark Angel codex, especially anything new, that will separate the Dark Angels from what a standard Space Marine chapter will look like.
> ...


EDIT: Here's some more from *Faeit212*:



> Quad Engine Land Speeders and The New Flyer
> 
> 
> We have heard lots of rumors for the upcoming Dark Angel codex, and thankfully the time is closing in as we approach the halfway mark in December. Not too much longer now......... A visual on a new flyer and a quad engine land speeder are in this bit.
> ...


----------

